# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Pedantic Proverbs ... a little fun for the weekend

## TMS

Found this when I was clearing out the loft so I thought I'd share it with you.


*Pedantic Proverbs*

1.	A mass of concentrated earthly material perennially rotating on its axis will not accumulate an accretion of bryophitic vegetation.

2.	A superabundance of talent skilled in the preparation of gastronomic concoctions will impair the quality of a certain potable solution 
	made by immersing a gallinaceous bird in ebullient Adam's ale.

3.	Individuals who perforce are constrained to be domiciled in vitreous structures of patent frangibility should on no account employ 
	petrous formulations as projectiles.

4.	That prudent avid which matutinally deserts the cosiness of its abode will ensnare a vermiculite creature.

5.	Everything that coruscates with an effulgence is not 'ipso facto' aurous.

6.	Do not dissipate your competence by herbitudinous prodigality lest you subsequently lament an exiguous inadequacy.

7.	An addle-pated bone-head and his specie divaricate with startling prematurity.

8.	It can be no other than a maleficent horizontally propellant current of gaseous matter whose portentous advent is not 
	the harbinger of a modicum of beneficence.

9.	One should hyper aesthetically exercise macrography upon that which will eventually tenant if one propels oneself into the troposphere.

10.	Aberration is the hallmark of Homo Sapiens while longanimous placability and condonation are the indicia of supramomundana omniscience.


Enjoy  :Smilie: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## xladept

A wonderful reminder to not take ourselves seriously :Smilie: 

Although I thought that "the stones" always had plenty of "grass" :Smilie:

----------


## tony h

made me chuckle

----------


## FDibbins

say what????
lol

----------


## TMS

@Ford: if you want them translating, let me know ...

----------


## FDibbins

I got most of them, will work on the rest  :Smilie:

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Although I thought that "the stones" always had plenty of "grass"



Interesting divergence and confirmation of the the old adage about two countries separated by a common language. Over here it's 'moss' of which there is none on the aforesaid concentrated earthly material..  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

I wasn't going to make an issue of it as it made me laugh but my understanding is that grass is not "bryophitic vegetation".

But what do I know?

----------


## xladept

Copied from post on "Load of Rubbish"





> Yeah - I tried to make a joke (jocular comment) on TMS "Pedantic Proverbs" thread, wherein I wrote that the Rolling Stones were known for having plenty *preposition deleted* grass - and yeah, i knew that grass is not Bryophitic and that grass is not what they were known for - but cannot understand what is objectionable about any preposition or any two letter word - I had always thought that the threshold was four letter words????

----------


## TMS

For anyone who didn't work out all the answers but was too shy to ask ...

*Pedantic Proverbs - answers*

1.	A rolling stone gathers no moss.

2.	Too many cooks spoil the broth.

3.	People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones

4.	The early bird catches the worm.

5.	All that glitters is not gold.

6.	Waste not, want not.

7.	A fool and his money are soon parted.

8.	It's an ill wind that blows no good.

9.	Look before you leap.

10.	To err is human, to forgive divine.



Regards, TMS

----------


## XOR LX

Excellent stuff!

----------

